# Cost and difference in quality?



## keninaz (Aug 3, 2013)

My wife would like to build a G scale set up in our yard.
First of all I understand that I need a transformer that will support the length of the track we intend to install so about what would we need for around 80' of track? And if it matters our track will be almost level throughout it's run and we are not looking at pulling many cars at a time either.
Also, I see starter sets that run $200-400. Yes I know there is not much in there and I also read that the transformers in those sets are almost useless beyond the small set of track they give you in the starter set.
My main question there is what is the difference between the locomotives in the starter sets and some of the locomotives that I see on at least one company's website for $1500?
I would rather not buy junk.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There's probably a great deal of difference between the two, it would be best to provide specific examples so we can compare what you're seeing. 

My advice would be to consider looking for individual parts if you're going to put up a significantly large layout, many of the G-scale starter sets are pretty low-end.

I don't think you need to spend $1500 for a single locomotive to get a nice one, but I doubt you'll get a decent one in a $200 starter set either.


----------



## keninaz (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes I figured that the starter sets would give you a pretty cheap locomotive.
And I certainly did not intend to start with a $1500 unit either. But on the other hand I don't want to buy a cheap locomotive and would rather have something that would last and I would hold that something in the $300-400 dollar range would give us something decent and a locomotive.
We are retired and we like to build things and don't mind spending money on our projects.
So one of the questions I asked is what type of a power pack what I need for an outdoor set up with 80 foot of track considering we may not hold more than eight cars.
I don't know what you referring to by providing specifics on the layout more than what I've told you.
I specified about 80 foot of track almost all level and what I consider to be a fairly short train set.
So how much more specific do you need and what specifically are you looking for?


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

The power supply in my "starter set" is only a 1 amp supply. i think you will need more than that but.. It does work for a small layout with the "started" loco. For the nicer locos it would not be enough.
The track will not be cheap for 80' of track suitable for outdoor use. Don


----------

